# Mt Snow 1/26/13



## reefer (Jan 27, 2013)

Hadn’t been to Mt. Snow all year, very unusual for me. Hit it up Saturday hoping for a *low turn-out. Score!* Had a fantastic day. Was *ski on all day *except for the Bluebird, which had lines that looked at least 15 minutes……….. pussies.
Grand Summit, 100 feet away - ski on.  Sundance and Ego didn’t run. Never made it to Carinthia. 
Tons of snow was being made, too many places to remember. Conditions were far better than anticipated. Mount Snow can obviously make a ton of *great snow *in this weather. Base depths are far better than at any point last year. Our favorite runs were Ledge and Challenger.
Bear Trap was flat but was getting a ton of snowmaking love.
Mount Snow is skiing pretty damn good. 
If that three inch forecast for late Monday holds up I’ll be back Tuesday before the warm up. A little refresh like that and I guarantee you’ll have fun and be worth the vacation day…………………….
Had some camera issues, (operator induced), so all I got was these weak shots:



From the Safety Meeting Place on South Bowl. The guns got turned off and ropes dropped so we took a couple runs of creamy goodness.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 27, 2013)

When was Sundance painted? :dunce: she looks good.


----------



## Euler (Jan 27, 2013)

Is Ledge open from the top?


----------



## reefer (Jan 27, 2013)

Euler said:


> Is Ledge open from the top?




Was Saturday.


----------



## shpride (Jan 27, 2013)

Ledges was open from top today too.  By far best run.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2013)

South Bowl had been groomed out by Sunday AM, but on the flipside, they lit up the guns on Plummet about mid day on Saturday when they shut them down on South Bowl and by Sunday AM, the whales that you could see on Plummet where pretty impressive, and it even looked like a whale or 2 on the top of Little Steep had actually broken free and slid down the headwall!  They were making and TON of snow all over the mountain this weekend!

Beartrap right now, especially from the lift towers on over to skier's/riders right has more snow on it now than I think I've ever seen on it before, should set up for some prime warmer weather bump bashing there this spring.  And I lapped Inferno a few more times this weekend since it finally has enough snow on it for them to build the park on it out to it's XL size, it was just covered with some major soft creamy whales ontop of the roughly shaped BIG bases that they'll build the features on (there's easily 20+ feet on snow where they've been rough shaping it prior to its build out)

A cold weekend, but the snow was worth it!


----------



## Euler (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm glad they've been able to pump out the manmade.   I had planned on getting over there on Weds, but am changing my plans based on 50 degrees and rain prediction for that day.


----------



## skifree (Jan 28, 2013)

mountain was in great shape . cold wasn't too bad. stayed away from bluebird and only took one break to de-thaw myself.


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks good. Nice report, Reefer.  Love the safety meeting spot.  Was Sap Tapper skiable after the mtg was over?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2013)

marcski said:


> Looks good. Nice report, Reefer. Love the safety meeting spot. Was Sap Tapper skiable after the mtg was over?



Sap Tapper is a bit thin, mainly because of the underbrush and debris on the ground in there right now   Even over at the old "Claim Jumper" glade off the side of Nitro at Carinthia, there were far more people bailing out of there even before they got to the work road about 1/2 way down it than were skiing/riding out the bottom of it.  The reality is that in most of the tree areas, you're talking about a 6-12" SOLID base right now   If we can get mother nature to cooperate a bit and either get about a 8-12" storm in the near future or just get a few days of "chronic flurries" the trees will start to come back into play.  Even one of the guys who I normally run into most weekend days during apres beer up in the Station taproom, who is a diehard tele-tree skier was commenting how he spent more time on Saturday on trail in the where they were making snow than in the trees since it was "pretty sketchy" in most places in the woods right now - and from having taken a few tree runs with him in the past when he calls it "decent" (read as a guarenteed couple of core shots and probably a few small to medium rips or tears in some outerlayer your wearing), I don't want to think about what "pretty sketchy" means


----------



## skifree (Jan 28, 2013)

the taproom was a bit crowded saturday apres ski.

watch out for that harpoon bear trap...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2013)

My wife and I were shaking our heads all weekend at the BlueBird line. You could ski on to the Grand Summit 95% of the time. We couldn't see the logic in standing in line for 15 minutes and getting cold...vs just riding the chair and getting cold. Is what it is! More turns for us. 

The mountain skied really well. Cruel twist of fate for midweek. Hopefully, things will turn around. I'd love to get back in the woods this season. They were a lot of fun earlier this month.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2013)

skifree said:


> the taproom was a bit crowded saturday apres ski.
> 
> watch out for that harpoon bear trap...



Yup!  I was there with my wife and a few of our "Taproom friends" sitting at the bar behind the taps closest to the mountain from about 1:30 until about 3:30 and that was about as extended a crowded session there as I've seen!  Don't think it ever got much below 3 deep at the bar and at times it was atleast 5 deep! Great thing that Pete and Nikki behind the bar can handle the volume when it gets like that!

And you're right about the Harpoon Beartrap - very easy drinking at 8%!!  What I can't wait for is Harpoon brewed about 20 barrels of that beer for Mount Snow this year.  They shipped 18 to the mountain and kept 2 back at the brewery which they'll aging for a year in Oak whiskey barrels! Can't wait until the beginning of next season to try that!  The Slumbrew "Flower Power" and Allagash "Yazuka" were 2 of my favorites that just came into rotation this past weekend, and as I was leaving Saturday PM it was good to see one of my favorite IPA's having its name put back up on the board of brews, Rogue's "Yellow snow"   Mmmmm, beer! :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice report Reef...Cant wait to get up there for a beartrap session!!


----------



## marcski (Jan 29, 2013)

drjeff said:


> The Slumbrew "Flower Power" and Allagash "Yazuka" were 2 of my favorites that just came into rotation this past weekend, and as I was leaving Saturday PM it was good to see one of my favorite IPA's having its name put back up on the board of brews, Rogue's "Yellow snow"   Mmmmm, beer! :beer:



Flower Power is brewed by Ithaca Beer Co. and I find it quite enjoyable...and it comes in at a really good price in growlers at my LBS.  Slumbrew makes Flower Envy...which I have yet to try.   I am also a fan of the Yellow Snow IPA. Quite tasty. Rogue makes a good product.


----------

